# Criticism and validation for my AMAZING dream town



## XenonKnight56 (Mar 15, 2017)

DA: 5D00-003C-B4A0
I don't know what to do with last bit of space


----------



## XenonKnight56 (Mar 16, 2017)

Seriously, my town's gorgeous


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 16, 2017)

XenonKnight56 said:


> Seriously, my town's gorgeous


Yes it is, ... I agree ❤ I enjoyed dreaming your town 
I love the layout of the heart grass tiles with lucky clovers!! What a lot of effort you have put into your town! And I love the purple and blue hybrids together ... very pretty


----------



## tolisamarie (Mar 16, 2017)

Some suggestions for your town:

1) Decorate your mayor's house. Right now it's just a storage space. The exterior could use a remodel as well.

2) Expand and decorate your alt. character houses. There's no point in having them if you don't use them.

3) Update your dream when there's not a tent in the town square so there's not a big empty spot in your patterns.

4) Layout your paths better. Some of them dead end at the river and they just don't flow well. Also the brick paths and the clover paths don't mesh well together.

5) Replace your brick bridges with fairy tale bridges to match the rest of the fairy tale theme PWPs in town.

6) Add some more interesting PWPs, replacing the cutouts and some of the other duplicate PWPs.

Your town is colorful and pretty, it's just not very interesting. No decorated houses to explore, no clever theme, and the layout makes navigating a chore.

Good luck with your town.


----------



## XenonKnight56 (Mar 16, 2017)

aww
don't worry, I'm currently working on my houses

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's not interesting enough?
What do you suggest for theme?

The theme is "Love is the most powerful force in the world"
HAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## tolisamarie (Mar 16, 2017)

Sorry but I thought it was blah. You called it "amazing" and "gorgeous" so I got my hopes up, but I was disappointed. 

There are so many great towns to get inspiration from. Try checking out one of the dream address threads and visit lots of other towns. 

Good luck and happy dreaming!


----------



## XenonKnight56 (Mar 16, 2017)

Actually, I really don't like most peoples dream towns. They make me frustrated because they don't know how to decorate. Well thanks for you're criticism

Btw. I just visited your town. And it's basically my town but not as nice


----------



## tolisamarie (Mar 16, 2017)

XenonKnight56 said:


> Actually, I really don't like most peoples dream towns. They make me frustrated because they don't know how to decorate. Well thanks for you're criticism
> 
> Btw. I just visited your town. And it's basically my town but not as nice



I'm happy to hear you like your own town better but I'm baffled by your assessment that our towns are basically the same when they don't have one single thing in common.

I'm not happy to hear you say that you don't like visiting other towns because they "don't know how to decorate". That's the second time you've insulted others on this forum that I'm aware of, the last time in a thread I started asking for people to post dream addresses for me to visit you said, 



XenonKnight56 said:


> I'm disappointed in all the towns here. Most of them are mediocre.
> Check mine out 5D00 003C B4A0



I don't know what makes you feel like you are in a position to put other people down when your own town needs a lot of work. Maybe this forum isn't for you.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 16, 2017)

tolisamarie said:


> I'm happy to hear you like your own town better but I'm baffled by your assessment that our towns are basically the same when they don't have one single thing in common.
> 
> I'm not happy to hear you say that you don't like visiting other towns because they "don't know how to decorate". That's the second time you've insulted others on this forum that I'm aware of, the last time in a thread I started asking for people to post dream addresses for me to visit you said,
> 
> ...



Out of topic but can I say that your town map is probably the best layout I've ever seen? Seriously. I need to visit your dream soon!


----------



## XenonKnight56 (Mar 16, 2017)

You are right about my response on that thread "Looking for impressive dream towns to visit". It was wrong for me to say that, I guess I got frustrated because they aren't the way I like towns decorated and I'm really sorry for that.

But I do have good qualities, as a result of that thread, I gave up on finding a dream town that satisfied me because I didn't want to get as frustrated and say mean things anymore. I'm usually quite considerate and supporting but I'm really prideful when it comes to EXTERIOR decorating.

I do think that there are a lot of similarities between our towns though and I have no idea why you would say my town still needs a lot of work compared to yours (exterior wise). The only reason I insulted your town just now was because you insulted mine and called it "blah" (And I'm sorry that I think it's true). I mean how can you say my town needs a lot of work (other than the insides lol). You barely have flowers or bushes laying around and everything in my town (exterior) is much more detailed than yours.

I don't feel any more resentment or anger towards you now. I completely understand why you were mean and I don't blame you. I'm sorry and I really try not to insult other towns. I hope we can be on good terms

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg that was exhausting haha
When I judge another's town I only really consider the exteriors
I think your houses are well done


----------



## tolisamarie (Mar 16, 2017)

Are you sure you visited my town?

This town?

*Pictures of all my Public Works Projects*

As for exteriors, here are my house exteriors...

*House exteriors*

and interiors:

*All My Rooms*


----------



## XenonKnight56 (Mar 16, 2017)

Yes I visited your town lol
But come on, you have a lot but don't decorate around them properly
A lot of them feel randomly placed
no offence

And when you compare our parks, mine is much more thoughtfully done


----------



## hamster (Mar 16, 2017)

your town is beautiful but i don't know why your ego is so up there.
i love your path, and your flower placement is very nice, it's not the best town i've seen though. you need to decorate your houses and you need to redo some bits of your path. it's not the easiest town to go through since some of your paths just go to a dead end and some of your town needs to be finished. there are spots closest to Parfait's house that holds nothing; things are scattered around and blank.

i honestly don't care if you respond to say something such as  "i just visited your town and mine's better" like how you responded to tolisamarie. it's immature and a terrible way to react to criticism. again, you need to smallen your ego a bit. it's great that you love your town however i've seen you about 3 times telling people that their town is awful and how extremely disappointed you are.


----------



## MelbaBear (Mar 16, 2017)

If you can't handle getting critism without retaliating and insulting the criticisers town, maybe you shouldn't have asked for it.


----------



## XenonKnight56 (Mar 16, 2017)

I know when my exterior has been outclassed, and that's rarely. I really like Chicha's
And I don't understand you, I rarely (only like here and tolisamarie) have insulted other towns. I'm actually really considerate and supportive when people ask to have there towns critisized

- - - Post Merge - - -

I asked for critisism, I didn't ask for Blah


----------



## MelbaBear (Mar 16, 2017)

XenonKnight56 said:


> I asked for critisism, I didn't ask for Blah



Sorry, but you can't expect people to tip toe around your feelings when giving honest critism.


----------



## XenonKnight56 (Mar 16, 2017)

I was really accepting of his first response. It was really nice
But his second seemed unnecessarily mean


----------



## hamster (Mar 16, 2017)

XenonKnight56 said:


> I was really accepting of his first response. It was really nice
> But his second seemed unnecessarily mean


you're just getting a taste of your own medicine. if you don't like how they're talking about your town don't do it to other people.


----------



## XenonKnight56 (Mar 16, 2017)

you don't seem very mature yourself


----------



## tolisamarie (Mar 16, 2017)

XenonKnight56 said:


> I was really accepting of his first response. It was really nice
> But his second seemed unnecessarily mean



I gave you honest opinions and suggestions without being mean at all. In return you insulted my town. If you don't like my town, that's fine, but I'm not the one who asked for criticism, YOU ARE. 

BTW, does Lisa Marie sound like a male name?


----------



## XenonKnight56 (Mar 16, 2017)

tolisamarie said:


> I gave you honest opinions and suggestions without being mean at all. In return you insulted my town. If you don't like my town, that's fine, but I'm not the one who asked for criticism, YOU ARE.



I'm confused, how can calling it blah be nice


----------



## hamster (Mar 16, 2017)

XenonKnight56 said:


> you don't seem very mature yourself


if you're talking to me i don't know the point of trying to throw personal insults. you're digging a bigger hole and you're proving my point further


----------



## tolisamarie (Mar 16, 2017)

Ekcriptia is right. You are being ridiculous. Blah is a nice way of say boring.

Your town doesn't have a single decorated room...boring

The exteriors of your houses are original...boring.

You have multiples of the same PWPs instead of a variety of them...boring

There isn't any thoughtfulness or planning to your town layout...boring

It's blah. You asked for opinions and when you got one you didn't like you had a tantrum. How old are you? Do your parents know you're on this forum?


----------



## treetops (Mar 16, 2017)

I can understand why you would feel upset about all of this. When you work on something hard for a long time and find out that people don't like it, it feels like all of your hard work was all for nothing. Hearing criticism can be hard, that's true. I had this problem so much when I was a kid, because I drew a lot and used to feel hurt by other people's criticisms of my work. 

However, I quickly learnt that if I didn't listen to others advice, I wouldn't grow up as an artist. It was hard hearing this sort of stuff at first, but once I started to listen to people, I improved very quickly. I'm very happy with where I am at as an artist now, and it's mostly thanks to criticism.

The same thing applies to ACNL landscaping. If you don't accept other's criticism, you are only going to frustrate everybody around you, because you're so hellbent on not visiting other people's dream towns and you don't take people's advice to actually improve. We really want to help you improve, but if you're going to respond to people like this, then there really is no point in making this thread in the first place.



XenonKnight56 said:


> Actually, I really don't like most peoples dream towns. They make me frustrated because they don't know how to decorate. Well thanks for you're criticism
> 
> Btw. I just visited your town. And it's basically my town but not as nice



Could you be more specific about why you don't like most people's dream towns? You say that these people don't know how to decorate, but that is far too vague. Do you dislike the themes of most people's dream towns? Or do you dislike how they decorate with trees/PWPs/bushes/flowers/etc.? Or is it the houses or villagers?

A lot of people (myself included) look to other people's dream towns for inspiration, which says to me that these people know how to landscape a town properly.


----------



## XenonKnight56 (Mar 16, 2017)

I've already apologized for everything I felt bad about. But for the most part, I haven't lost confidence in myself or my arguments. It seems this thread will continue to escalate to more anger and teaming up and I doubt any of my defending myself will change that. I feel really strongly about the majortity of my opinions and I doubt you guys can change my mind. I really did do my best in this argument being patient, mature, and understanding and I think I succeeded.

I know this is kinda rude but I strongly think the majority of you have the credentials to criticize my town
That's the last thing I'll say in this thread. Hopefully some people will understand

- - - Post Merge - - -



treetops said:


> I can understand why you would feel upset about all of this. When you work on something hard for a long time and find out that people don't like it, it feels like all of your hard work was all for nothing. Hearing criticism can be hard, that's true. I had this problem so much when I was a kid, because I drew a lot and used to feel hurt by other people's criticisms of my work.
> 
> However, I quickly learnt that if I didn't listen to others advice, I wouldn't grow up as an artist. It was hard hearing this sort of stuff at first, but once I started to listen to people, I improved very quickly. I'm very happy with where I am at as an artist now, and it's mostly thanks to criticism.
> 
> ...



You're really nice and understanding XD
but I thought I made it clear that I do take critisism well. I don't understand why it's so hard to get why I was offended by Toliesamarie's second post. It seemed rude to me.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 16, 2017)

i give your town 6/10

i think the path idea was interesting but it had no sense of direction, i think it would be better if it had borders

the player houses were out of order and had no theme(s), as well as not having much of an exterior 

the random flowers scattered everywhere made the town have more of a messy feel than anything else.

there were random gems and dig-spots on the floor as well as the beehive on one of the bridges (which i thought was kinda funny), adding to the messy vibe

i feel like the pwp's didnt have a whole lot of thought to them, they seemed like they were just put into random spots.

overall i feel like i was lost in someone's messy room (or town in this case), even making me feel a little dizzy. its not that bad of a town but it does need a bit more work. *this was not meant to be rude in any way, i just thought id give my "2 cents" on this town, you dont have to completely change your town because of my opinion, its your town do whatever makes you happy.*


----------



## XenonKnight56 (Mar 16, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> i give your town 6/10
> 
> i think the path idea was interesting but it had no sense of direction, i think it would be better if it had borders
> 
> ...



Thanks but I don't think I'll change my paths

I was hoping for advice and ratings ignoring the houses and a bit of the messy gems, holes, and other stuff that shouldn't be there
It was good advice though


----------



## Aquari (Mar 16, 2017)

XenonKnight56 said:


> Thanks but I don't think I'll change my paths
> 
> I was hoping for advice and ratings ignoring the houses and a bit of the messy gems, holes, and other stuff that shouldn't be there
> It was good advice though



my advice is to maybe clean up abit then update your DA


----------



## Twisterheart (Mar 16, 2017)

I agree with Teabagel on everything, especially the messy part. Your town is nice but the random flowers and trees everywhere, along with dropped items and holes make it look cluttered in my opinion. I know you said that is what you like best, but we just have different tastes when if comes to that stuff. Keep your town the way you want it, but that's just my thoughts. Also several spots like where Prince's house used to be is pretty empty and that area especially looks cluttered and just kind of thrown together, no offense.

Glad you changed the red flowers around Tom's house to white though. Looks tons better.

Try putting the stonge henge where Prince's house was, if you don't already have one. And then go from there. Idk just an idea since that area is empty. Thought maybe a big pwp could help make that space look better


----------



## hamster (Mar 16, 2017)

be the bigger person and rather than call out people for being rude then try to be rude back, listen to people's opinions and try to understand where they're coming from. you're acting as if people shouldn't criticise you because their towns aren't up to your personal standards. i don't know why you were asking for criticism if you try to debunk and disagree with everyone who's trying to help you improve.


----------



## XenonKnight56 (Mar 16, 2017)

Things seem weird on this thread
Maybe I didn't update my dream town

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just updated my town. The area where prince's house shouldn't be empty. It might have been a while since I updated haha


----------



## tolisamarie (Mar 16, 2017)

I also think that someone who refuses to visit other people's towns because their lack of decorating skill "frustrates you too much", has a lot of nerve asking other people to visit his town.

And I wasn't  going to mention it, but since you are so critical of other people's towns, I have to say that your map is terrible. If I were you I'd reset and start your town over.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 16, 2017)

tolisamarie said:


> I also think that someone who refuses to visit other people's towns because their lack of decorating skill "frustrates you too much", has a lot of nerve asking other people to visit his town.
> 
> And I wasn't  going to mention it, but since you are so critical of other people's towns, I have to say that your map is terrible. If I were you I'd reset and start your town over.



yea i think that river was a bit too long and has too many turns


----------



## Twisterheart (Mar 16, 2017)

I visited again to see the update and it looks way better than the previous version I visited. It looks very nice and I like the changes, and I like how you changed the empty spot that I was talking about earlier. Looks very pretty


----------



## XenonKnight56 (Mar 16, 2017)

Awww ur so sweet XD


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Mar 16, 2017)

Your clover/ heart path really is quite lovely, and I see that you made it yourself. Great job. It's so simple, yet looks so nice. I really like the area in front of fauna's house. You've decorated very nicely around each villagers homes.


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Mar 16, 2017)

I was skeptical of this thread because of the title (seemed a bit egotistical), but I came in thinking maybe they're just being sarcastic and want advice on how to make their town better, but nope, my initial thought was correct. I haven't visited and honestly I kind of don't want to after seeing your reactions to people's criticism. It kind of seems pointless to try and help you when you don't want it and really you just want validation because you think your town is amazing and a million times better than other people's. Am I proud of my towns (all 5 of them), sure, but there are towns out there that are better, and that's okay. There have been people who haven't liked things in my town when I've shared my DA, and it's perfectly within their right to give their opinion if I asked for it. Often times it's little things they tell me to work on, and I take them into consideration and decide what to change because typically when I post my DA and ask for opinions it's because I have some things I don't like, and I want to see if other people notice the things I don't like to gauge whether or not they're an actual problem or if it's just me being picky. Don't put "Criticism" in your thread title if you don't want it because criticism comes in all forms, good and bad. If all you want is people to tell you your town is beautiful and amazing, name your thread "Validate me." That's my two cents for this thread. Maybe I'll visit your DA later and give my opinion, but otherwise I'm off to decorate my towns so that I can update my own DAs and ask for opinions on how to make them better. Hope you have a good one.


----------



## XenonKnight56 (Mar 16, 2017)

MightyMunchlax said:


> I was skeptical of this thread because of the title (seemed a bit egotistical), but I came in thinking maybe they're just being sarcastic and want advice on how to make their town better, but nope, my initial thought was correct. I haven't visited and honestly I kind of don't want to after seeing your reactions to people's criticism. It kind of seems pointless to try and help you when you don't want it and really you just want validation because you think your town is amazing and a million times better than other people's. Am I proud of my towns (all 5 of them), sure, but there are towns out there that are better, and that's okay. There have been people who haven't liked things in my town when I've shared my DA, and it's perfectly within their right to give their opinion if I asked for it. Often times it's little things they tell me to work on, and I take them into consideration and decide what to change because typically when I post my DA and ask for opinions it's because I have some things I don't like, and I want to see if other people notice the things I don't like to gauge whether or not they're an actual problem or if it's just me being picky. Don't put "Criticism" in your thread title if you don't want it because criticism comes in all forms, good and bad. If all you want is people to tell you your town is beautiful and amazing, name your thread "Validate me." That's my two cents for this thread. Maybe I'll visit your DA later and give my opinion, but otherwise I'm off to decorate my towns so that I can update my own DAs and ask for opinions on how to make them better. Hope you have a good one.


Sorry but I'm not changing my mind. Also, I don't think you tried to be very understanding. Regardless, I'd love your feedback good or bad. Just don't make it so laughable that I feel offended.


----------



## Nooblord (Mar 16, 2017)

I visited your town a while ago and it has definitely improved. There are a few blank areas that I'm not sure you are trying to do with, like in front of Marina's and the space south of the picnic table. I like the names of the human residents, thought it was cute. Like others have mentioned, the town includes your houses, and they're pretty lackluster. Also, the path layout can make make navigating a chore in some areas. But yeah, definitely an improvement from when I last visited.


----------



## XenonKnight56 (Mar 16, 2017)

Nooblord said:


> I visited your town a while ago and it has definitely improved. There are a few blank areas that I'm not sure you are trying to do with, like in front of Marina's and the space south of the picnic table. I like the names of the human residents, thought it was cute. Like others have mentioned, the town includes your houses, and they're pretty lackluster. Also, the path layout can make make navigating a chore in some areas. But yeah, definitely an improvement from when I last visited.



Thanks


----------



## DivaBlueGirl (Mar 16, 2017)

Omg lmao everyone's getting offended but I just think it's hilarious the way you act like your town was crafted by God or something XDD

Don't get me wrong, your town is very nice, like a lot of people have said I think you should work on the exteriors of houses to fit your theme. I would get rid of some of the clovers, this is just my preference but I think a lot of clovers can make a town look quite messy. In your town it makes it look like you've tried to cram something in every free space especially due to a lot of similar pwps (I'm sure you haven't, it just looks like that).


----------



## Moonfish (Mar 16, 2017)

I took a look, the one thing that sticks out is how uncoordinated everything is. The flowers and bushes seem totally random to me. I didn't look at the houses.


----------



## XenonKnight56 (Mar 16, 2017)

DivaBlueGirl said:


> Omg lmao everyone's getting offended but I just think it's hilarious the way you act like your town was crafted by God or something XDD
> 
> Don't get me wrong, your town is very nice, like a lot of people have said I think you should work on the exteriors of houses to fit your theme. I would get rid of some of the clovers, this is just my preference but I think a lot of clovers can make a town look quite messy. In your town it makes it look like you've tried to cram something in every free space especially due to a lot of similar pwps (I'm sure you haven't, it just looks like that).



OMG I love you're advice XD
but could you explain the similar PWPs?





Moonfish said:


> I took a look, the one thing that sticks out is how uncoordinated everything is. The flowers and bushes seem totally random to me. I didn't look at the houses.



This was nice advice XD
But could you explain what you mean by random?
Do you mean how I don't use a single type of bush in some areas or do you mean placement?


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 16, 2017)

Arize said:


> Out of topic but can I say that your town map is probably the best layout I've ever seen? Seriously. I need to visit your dream soon!



You should! I visited it before and it was quite lovely. Gave me a few ideas for my own town btw, thank you for that. And oh dear, this thread certainly took a turn. 0-0

But, I'll check out your town Xenon in a little bit and post back here! Oh speaking of which, I forgot completely about the other DA I was supposed to visit. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Moonfish (Mar 16, 2017)

XenonKnight56 said:


> This was nice advice XD
> But could you explain what you mean by random?
> Do you mean how I don't use a single type of bush in some areas or do you mean placement?



I mean how the types and colors of both the bushes and flowers seem like a mishmash, throw whatever's in storage together.


----------



## XenonKnight56 (Mar 16, 2017)

Moonfish said:


> I mean how the types and colors of both the bushes and flowers seem like a mishmash, throw whatever's in storage together.



I guess I sorta agree. The only reason it's really like that is because I bought all the bushes myself XD
It's just usually I hate sweet olive because of the season so I try to make them less noticeable
Hydrangea awesome but are overwhelming when they bloom, though I do think they're pretty but it's too much

I guess I love holly's no matter what haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, did I succeed in pressing the like button, it kinda looks like I hit a dislike button now lol
I never use like


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 16, 2017)

Are you a troll? Please, come clean. No one's ego is that big my big boy


----------



## hamster (Mar 16, 2017)

Ashvenn said:


> Are you a troll? Please, come clean. No one's ego is that big my big boy


I don't understand ur feedback


----------



## XenonKnight56 (Mar 16, 2017)

No, I'm not a troll

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ekcriptia said:


> I don't understand ur feedback



Are you trolling me?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 16, 2017)

Ekcriptia said:


> I don't understand ur feedback



uncomfortable interaction, not likely to trade again

- - - Post Merge - - -



XenonKnight56 said:


> No, I'm not a troll
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## XenonKnight56 (Mar 16, 2017)

Yeah I never did understand that feedback
I really was trying to be nice and a good trader
Maybe there was a misunderstanding. I would understand why you might think I'm clueless because I this thread but I never understood that feedback at all.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Mar 16, 2017)

I visited your town and it nice, I like how the path and clovers blend in. I don't understand why there's a dead end by the plaza and by the police station. You are missing some clovers for your paths but the flowers are nice and actually have a pattern to them (for the colors anyways). I assume you'll expand and decorate Parfait's home. Your park is nice but I feel it could use more than a jungle gym and 2 tire toys. Update your dream so there isn't an empty tent space. One last thing is that what's with the big empty space to the left of the plaza? You should add something there. That's all I have to say.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 16, 2017)

XenonKnight56 said:


> Yeah I never did understand that feedback
> I really was trying to be nice and a good trader
> Maybe there was a misunderstanding. I would understand why you might think I'm clueless because I this thread but I never understood that feedback at all.



There was no need to give them a negative for that reason :\


----------



## XenonKnight56 (Mar 16, 2017)

ACNLover10 said:


> I visited your town and it nice, I like how the path and clovers blend in. I don't understand why there's a dead end by the plaza and by the police station. You are missing some clovers for your paths but the flowers are nice and actually have a pattern to them (for the colors anyways). I assume you'll expand and decorate Parfait's home. Your park is nice but I feel it could use more than a jungle gym and 2 tire toys. Update your dream so there isn't an empty tent space. That's all I have to say.



So that's the dead end everone's talking about HAHA wait which dead end is by the plaza?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Mar 16, 2017)

The one by the instrument shelter.


----------



## XenonKnight56 (Mar 16, 2017)

Ashvenn said:


> There was no need to give them a negative for that reason :\



Why not, I was deeply hurt by that. I really think I was perfectly nice. I was worried it would cause things like you thinking I'm a troll and I think that's cruel. She never gave me an explanation and it seems like she blocked me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ACNLover10 said:


> The one by the instrument shelter.



I guess I should deal with them, I just thought it was pretty lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

when I walk around my town I just feel so happy XD
I seriously don't understand why it isn't more popular
It feels so fresh. It makes me so sad I don't understand other's opinions


----------



## XenonKnight56 (Mar 16, 2017)

bump


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 16, 2017)

XenonKnight56 said:


> when I walk around my town I just feel so happy XD
> I seriously don't understand why it isn't more popular
> It feels so fresh. It makes me so sad I don't understand other's opinions



I think it's not as popular as you want it to be because your ego is so huge, and it overshadows any beauty your town has. If you were more humble, I bet that the feedback would be a bit kinder and much more positive. I'm glad you are happy with it, but if you want other people to be a fan of it too, you really need to stop acting like your town is better than everybody else's. You may not like other people's towns as much as yours, but you can't just act as though they are terrible and yours is the only one that is worth anything. This is just what I think. Fix your attitude, and people will like you and your town a bit more.

I'm saying this not to be mean, but to just answer your question. Don't be insulted by this, okay?


----------



## XenonKnight56 (Mar 16, 2017)

Arize said:


> I think it's not as popular as you want it to be because your ego is so huge, and it overshadows any beauty your town has. If you were more humble, I bet that the feedback would be a bit kinder and much more positive. I'm glad you are happy with it, but if you want other people to be a fan of it too, you really need to stop acting like your town is better than everybody else's. You may not like other people's towns as much as yours, but you can't just act as though they are terrible and yours is the only one that is worth anything. This is just what I think. Fix your attitude, and people will like you and your town a bit more.
> 
> I'm saying this not to be mean, but to just answer your question. Don't be insulted by this, okay?



Don't worry, I'm not insulted.
I really like being genuine. If the only reason people don't like my town is because of me then I don't have any respect for them.

You seriously don't know how I feel
I was always looking for inspiration but I feel like I can rarely find any. Do you know how frustrating rating it is feeling like you're the only with you're preference. I can't tell if they're something wrong with me or it's what's wrong with the rest of the world and that makes me very frustrated. Also, I think you've got the wrong idea about my ego. I struggle alot with self critisism so I don't see how that's the case. Infact, I'm often quite unhappy with my own town.


----------



## Scully (Mar 16, 2017)

XenonKnight56 said:


> Don't worry, I'm not insulted.
> I really like being genuine. If the only reason people don't like my town is because of me then I don't have any respect for them.
> 
> You seriously don't know how I feel
> I was always looking for inspiration but I feel like I can rarely find any. Do you know how frustrating rating it is feeling like you're the only with you're preference. I can't tell if they're something wrong with me or it's what's wrong with the rest of the world and that makes me really frustrated. Also, I think you've got the wrong idea about my ego. I struggle alot with self critisism so I don't see how that's the case.



you're not the only one in the world whose preferences favour your own. literally everyone has their own things they like, prefer, etc. taste differs & varies, and something someone else likes might be something you don't and vice versa. that's the cool thing about having opinions. ^^ I don't see why people have to praise you though for your taste. it's kind of weird and off putting, tbh.


----------



## XenonKnight56 (Mar 16, 2017)

Scully said:


> you're not the only one in the world whose preferences favour your own. literally everyone has their own things they like, prefer, etc. taste differs & varies, and something someone else likes might be something you don't and vice versa. that's the cool thing about having opinions. ^^ I don't see why people have to praise you though for your taste. it's kind of weird and off putting, tbh.



It really doesn't seem like that
I don't even really believe


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 16, 2017)

XenonKnight56 said:


> Don't worry, I'm not insulted.
> I really like being genuine. If the only reason people don't like my town is because of me then I don't have any respect for them.
> 
> You seriously don't know how I feel
> I was always looking for inspiration but I feel like I can rarely find any. Do you know how frustrating rating it is feeling like you're the only with you're preference. I can't tell if they're something wrong with me or it's what's wrong with the rest of the world and that makes me really frustrated. Also, I think you've got the wrong idea about my ego. I struggle alot with self critisism so I don't see how that's the case. Infact, I'm often quite unhappy with my own town.



You may criticise yourself when it comes to things in the real world, but from what I gather from all your responses in this thread is that you think very highly of your town and nobody is going to ever have better ideas than you, no better designs, no valuable criticisms, and all their towns pale in comparison to yours. The thing is, it's not that they have bad towns or don't know how to design, as you assume, but that what they like doesn't match up to what you like. There's a difference between something that is awful and ugly, and something that just doesn't suit your taste. But since you seem to know more than them, maybe you should simply stop asking for advice or inspiration from others, and just do your own thing?

And it isn't that they don't like your town because they don't like you. It is because of how rude you are that when people go into your town, the negativity of your behaviour highlights all the things they don't like about your town rather than the positives. So it's still a fair assessment, from their point of view. They just won't bother to be nice to someone who isn't. And really, from what I saw, you never respected them in the first place anyway.. 

What if I said, "Oh you don't know how frustrating it is to be the most beautiful girl ever, and trying to find inspiration from others on how to become prettier, when they just don't meet my standards of beauty. I feel so alone being beautiful that I wonder if it's something that's wrong with me or the world. Whoa is me!" Sounds ridiculous right? Well that's what it sounds like when you ask for critique, but then you act as though you are above it. It just rubs people the wrong way when you can't be humble.

I really don't know what to say to make you see a different perspective rather than just your own..


----------



## XenonKnight56 (Mar 16, 2017)

Arize said:


> You may criticise yourself when it comes to things in the real world, but from what I gather from all your responses in this thread is that you think very highly of your town and nobody is going to ever have better ideas than you, no better designs, no valuable criticisms, and all their towns pale in comparison to yours. The thing is, it's not that they have bad towns or don't know how to design, as you assume, but that what they like doesn't match up to what you like. There's a difference between something that is awful and ugly, and something that just doesn't suit your taste. But since you seem to know more than them, maybe you should simply stop asking for advice or inspiration from others, and just do your own thing?
> 
> And it isn't that they don't like your town because they don't like you. It is because of how rude you are that when people go into your town, the negativity of your behaviour highlights all the things they don't like about your town rather than the positives. So it's still a fair assessment, from their point of view. They just won't bother to be nice to someone who isn't. And really, from what I saw, you never respected them in the first place anyway..
> 
> ...



You're really confusing. I think you are overexagerating my behaviour.
The only person I disrespected was TolisaMarie and I did apolagize for that and what I said on her thread way early on. But that was only because she seemed to have disrespected me.

I have no idea how they came to the conclusion I was having a tantrum.

And I still don't understand why you think I haven't accepted any critisism

To me, it seems like a lot of you are too hostile to think straight


----------



## treetops (Mar 16, 2017)

XenonKnight56 said:


> I have no idea how they came to the conclusion I was having a tantrum.



You keep on responding to other people negatively and keep on making so much drama on this thread. It isn't hard to figure out why other people think you're having temper tantrums.


----------



## Shydragon (Mar 16, 2017)

I think you need to take a real hard look at how you've been treating people vs how you expect them to treat you. Read over your responses to people, take a look at the wording and imagine how you'd react if someone said the same to you. Maybe sleep on it. For now though, I think it's best if people stopped posting in this thread, since posting while the bad feelings are still fresh will only escalate things further.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 16, 2017)

Quotes from you that sound egotistical:

"Criticism and validation for my *AMAZING* dream town"
"Seriously, my town's gorgeous"
"Actually, I really don't like most peoples dream towns. They make me frustrated because they don't know how to decorate."
"Btw. I just visited your town. And it's basically my town but not as nice"
"I'm disappointed in all the towns here. Most of them are mediocre."
"You barely have flowers or bushes laying around and everything in my town (exterior) is much more detailed than yours."
"But come on, you have a lot but don't decorate around them properly
A lot of them feel randomly placed
no offence"
"And when you compare our parks, mine is much more thoughtfully done"
"I know when my exterior has been outclassed, and that's rarely."
"I know this is kinda rude but I strongly think the majority of you [don't] have the credentials to criticize my town" (I'm assuming you missed the word "don't" because it doesn't make sense otherwise.. Correct me if I'm wrong.)

It just seems like you're just being cocky in general. Again, I am only saying this because you did ask and this is the impression I got from you. It seems that you belittle other people's towns when they strongly dislike something about your town. I understand that you got your feelings hurt, but when you post a thread like this, you welcome both positive AND negative feedback, and I have learned (as a writer) that you take that feedback, whether you like it or not, and respectfully accept it _because you asked for it_. You don't have to follow the advice, you don't have to like the person giving their critique, and you can even get annoyed and disagree, but ALWAYS respect it because in the end, they were trying to help you, regardless of their wording. Resulting to insults just looks bad on you.

I'm hoping to help you just not grind on people's gears as much as you are now. I don't hate you or your town, but the way you say things really need some work.


----------



## XenonKnight56 (Mar 16, 2017)

Don't you think you're overexaggerating, I keep looking back on this thread and it doesn't seem like I "keep on responding to the other people negatively". That appears to be much earlier on

Maybe you're imagining a specific tone to my voice as you read my responses?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I already explained those are all comments TolisaMarie comments and like I said, I don't care for her
I still think you're overexaggerating my behaviour

- - - Post Merge - - -



Arize said:


> Quotes from you that sound egotistical:
> 
> "Criticism and validation for my *AMAZING* dream town"
> "Seriously, my town's gorgeous"
> ...



Ok I understand you
But I still feel quite strongly about the majority of peoples dreams and I feel I shouldn't hide it
I'm fine with:
"Criticism and validation for my *AMAZING* dream town"
"Seriously, my town's gorgeous"
"I know this is kinda rude but I strongly think the majority of you [don't] have the credentials to criticize my town"
- that last one was kinda for tolisamarie because I don't she had the right to call it blah and needs alot of work


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 16, 2017)

XenonKnight56 said:


> Don't you think you're overexaggerating, I keep looking back on this thread and it doesn't seem like I "keep on responding to the other people negatively". That appears to be much earlier on
> 
> Maybe you're imagining a specific tone to my voice as you read my responses?
> 
> ...



But you weren't just attacking her town, but everyone's town in general... Anyway, like you said before, nobody is going to change your mind. I just wish you'd see that being humble and appreciating other people's creativity besides your own will get you much further than what you are doing now.. Have a nice day, friend. I wish you luck on your town


----------



## XenonKnight56 (Mar 16, 2017)

Arize said:


> But you weren't just attacking her town, but everyone's town in general... Anyway, like you said before, nobody is going to change your mind. I just wish you'd see that being humble and appreciating other people's creativity besides your own will get you much further than what you are doing now.. Have a nice day, friend. I wish you luck on your town



Remember like a million years ago you were suppose to visit and register me as a best friend
i guess you forgot though lol (me being humurous not rude)


----------



## Scully (Mar 16, 2017)

If you think the majority of us don't have the "credentials" to criticize your town, why did you even bother asking?


----------



## XenonKnight56 (Mar 16, 2017)

Maybe it's more like "the majority of you don't have the credentials to talk down on my town"


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 16, 2017)

Hello.

I just visited your town and it's ..well.. It's not the best out there, but I definitely see that you provided effort into your town. ☆
(I do like your paths though. Just tone it down with the clovers, OK? It could get a little messy or confusing as others have stated before. Maybe use natural/dirt paths? Just an idea.

There's an empty blob of space below the instrument shelter, and there's a random white path behind Marina's house. I bet you have plans for the empty space, yes? The player houses I'm assuming is a work in progress, so no negative points there.
Your PWPs are fine, and your river shape is pretty funky. (Seriously, I've visited a lot of towns, and it proved to me that any map can be worked with. Yours is another example. ☆)

Overall, your town is actually kinda nice. Just give a little bit more TLC and maybe leave a few gifts around town(and clean up your houses/players, as well as the random beehive on one of your bridges, the empty space below the instrument shelter, and the white square behind Marina's house, and it'll be as great/amazing as you say it is. For now, keep it up! You're getting there. ☆

Final Score: 7/10.
(I'm not trying to be mean! Or negative!! I just want to help you out.  Hope my review was helpful! ★)


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 16, 2017)

XenonKnight56 said:


> Yeah about, a million years ago you were suppose to visit and register me as a best friend
> i guess you forgot though lol (me being humurous not rude)



Sorry, I don't actually remember everyone I've played with >.< And I usually go ahead and delete people that I haven't played with in a while. Right now I don't have any friends from the forums on my 3DS. It just gets too confusing, especially when I'm trading.


----------



## Shydragon (Mar 16, 2017)

It doesn't matter if you're talking to someone you "don't care for," you can't expect people to see you treat someone in such an unapologetically rude way and not judge you for it.

Another thing you need to understand is that while you can choose how to present yourself, you can't choose how people feel about it. If everyone except you says that you're being rude, you're being rude! You can't just say you're not, because you don't choose how people are allowed to feel. The things you've been saying are offending people, you can't just decide that they aren't offensive.

But like I said, sleep on it, come back later and think over what you've said to people and what they've said to you. Distance yourself from the emotions of the situation and look at it objectively. Ask yourself why people are getting so upset, and try to find a real solution.


----------



## XenonKnight56 (Mar 16, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Hello.
> 
> I just visited your town and it's ..well.. It's not the best out there, but I definitely see that you provided effort into your town. ☆
> (I do like your paths though. Just tone it down with the clovers, OK? It could get a little messy or confusing as others have stated before. Maybe use natural/dirt paths? Just an idea.
> ...



there's a white tile behind marina's house??????????
Those should all be gone??????

- - - Post Merge - - -

I stopped feeling bad for what I said to tolisamarie after she basically told me to commit suicide in acnl
whatever I MEANT IT


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 16, 2017)

XenonKnight56 said:


> there's a white tile behind marina's house??????????
> Those should all be gone??????



Yep. There's just *one* teensy little white tile behind her house. Everywhere else is fine.


----------



## XenonKnight56 (Mar 16, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Yep. There's just *one* teensy little white tile behind her house. Everywhere else is fine.



Ok thanks for telling me XD
So if I make those changes what rating would you give my town?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Arize said:


> Sorry, I don't actually remember everyone I've played with >.< And I usually go ahead and delete people that I haven't played with in a while. Right now I don't have any friends from the forums on my 3DS. It just gets too confusing, especially when I'm trading.



ok you have a nice day too, friend, lol


----------



## SunsetDelta (Mar 16, 2017)

XenonKnight56 said:


> Ok thanks for telling me XD
> So if I make those changes what rating would you give my town?



Probably 9 or 10? I'd like to see the results first


----------



## XenonKnight56 (Mar 16, 2017)

SunsetDelta said:


> Probably 9 or 10? I'd like to see the results first



I LOVE YOU

- - - Post Merge - - -



Arize said:


> But you weren't just attacking her town, but everyone's town in general... Anyway, like you said before, nobody is going to change your mind. I just wish you'd see that being humble and appreciating other people's creativity besides your own will get you much further than what you are doing now.. Have a nice day, friend. I wish you luck on your town



Don't worry, I do appreciate other's creativity. I guess I just get frustrated when I think something's far to praised and overrated though. I know I shouldn't X0

- - - Post Merge - - -



Arize said:


> But you weren't just attacking her town, but everyone's town in general... Anyway, like you said before, nobody is going to change your mind. I just wish you'd see that being humble and appreciating other people's creativity besides your own will get you much further than what you are doing now.. Have a nice day, friend. I wish you luck on your town



Don't worry, I do appreciate other's creativity. I guess I just get frustrated when I think something's far to praised and overrated though. I know I shouldn't X0


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 16, 2017)

My goodness, people!! Cannot someone be innocently proud of some creative hard work and get helpful positive feedback when asked without it degenerating into hurtful, harsh criticism!?
XenonKnight56, you have worked hard and can be justifiably proud of your pretty town! I know you realized it isn't complete yet, but you didn't deserve to get all this harsh feedback ... sending you some pats on the back and hoping you continue to find great pleasure in developing your town ❤
I very seldom enter into discussions like this because I dislike this type of mean spirited exchange, so this is the end of my comment ... just wanted to express some support, and say carry on with your lovely town


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 16, 2017)

The Pennifer said:


> My goodness, people!! Cannot someone be innocently proud of some creative hard work and get helpful positive feedback when asked without it degenerating into hurtful, harsh criticism!?
> XenonKnight56, you have worked hard and can be justifiably proud of your pretty town! I know you realized it isn't complete yet, but you didn't deserve to get all this harsh feedback ... sending you some pats on the back and hoping you continue to find great pleasure in developing your town ❤
> I very seldom enter into discussions like this because I dislike this type of mean spirited exchange, so this is the end of my comment ... just wanted to express some support, and say carry on with your lovely town



You are a very sweet person, ThePennifer. 
Thanks.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 16, 2017)

XenonKnight56 said:


> Don't worry, I do appreciate other's creativity. I guess I just get frustrated when I think something's far to praised and overrated though. I know I shouldn't X0



Sure, but always remember that those people also put a lot of time and effort into their towns. So they probably would feel the same way about the things you are saying, as you felt when your town was called "blah." (Which I agree could have been worded better) It's best to just be constructive with criticism, rather than insulting.  That's the only point I want to make. Be proud of your town as you should be, but be humble ^_^


----------



## XenonKnight56 (Mar 16, 2017)

The Pennifer said:


> My goodness, people!! Cannot someone be innocently proud of some creative hard work and get helpful positive feedback when asked without it degenerating into hurtful, harsh criticism!?
> XenonKnight56, you have worked hard and can be justifiably proud of your pretty town! I know you realized it isn't complete yet, but you didn't deserve to get all this harsh feedback ... sending you some pats on the back and hoping you continue to find great pleasure in developing your town ❤
> I very seldom enter into discussions like this because I dislike this type of mean spirited exchange, so this is the end of my comment ... just wanted to express some support, and say carry on with your lovely town



You're A goddess XO


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 16, 2017)

you know that empty space behind the jungle jym? if you have the illuminated heart i think it should go there ^.^ ( also i think you should remove the beehive from the bridge...) and i think there should be a bench at the dead end ( the one at the river behind the police station ) that's all i think you need to add, the rest is perfect! ^.^


----------



## Hellfish (Mar 17, 2017)

I'll visit your town in twenty minutes when I get off the train ^-^


----------



## XenonKnight56 (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks you guys XD


----------



## Hellfish (Mar 17, 2017)

Um... I don't know if I visited the wrong town because all the previous comments don't describe what I just saw O-O

I really love your paths it give a really natural feeling while still designating direction and flow like a path should.

I think your town is perfect the way it is, more pwps would only make it better ^-^

One of the areas I'm jealous of is your wisteria trellis... I want that pwp so bad. 

Thank you so much for starting this thread, I really enjoyed visiting and hope everyone else does too ^-^

EDIT: sorry my reply is read like bullet points... I'm a bit tired so my brain tends to monotone outputs ^-^


----------



## hamster (Mar 17, 2017)

The Pennifer said:


> My goodness, people!! Cannot someone be innocently proud of some creative hard work and get helpful positive feedback when asked without it degenerating into hurtful, harsh criticism!?
> XenonKnight56, you have worked hard and can be justifiably proud of your pretty town! I know you realized it isn't complete yet, but you didn't deserve to get all this harsh feedback ... sending you some pats on the back and hoping you continue to find great pleasure in developing your town ❤
> I very seldom enter into discussions like this because I dislike this type of mean spirited exchange, so this is the end of my comment ... just wanted to express some support, and say carry on with your lovely town


i don't understand this, have you not read what he's said to other people? it's not even a negative thing when people are trying to help someone else improve. it's not "hurtful" and it's not "harsh" he wanted criticism and he wanted us to tell him if there's anything wrong with his town and we did.


----------



## XenonKnight56 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hellfish said:


> Um... I don't know if I visited the wrong town because all the previous comments don't describe what I just saw O-O
> 
> I really love your paths it give a really natural feeling while still designating direction and flow like a path should.
> 
> ...



Lol at the begining of the thread I forgot to update my Dream town lol


----------



## Hellfish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ekcriptia said:


> i don't understand this, have you not read what he's said to other people? it's not even a negative thing when people are trying to help someone else improve. it's not "hurtful" and it's not "harsh" he wanted criticism and he wanted us to tell him if there's anything wrong with his town and we did. the way you're trying to sound (all nice and positive!) just sounds over the top and he's being hypocritical on his part



Can you people just stop bringing this up and ignore it! You're all just making it worse by talking about it.

This thread IS for leaving feedback, if XenonKnight56 ends up saying something bad to you for leaving said feedback then just ignore it and move on. All of you are making this thread so bad 

From now on just post your feedback then leave it at that, PLEASE D:


----------



## hamster (Mar 17, 2017)

Hellfish said:


> Can you people just stop bringing this up and ignore it! You're all just making it worse by talking about it.
> 
> This thread IS for leaving feedback, if XenonKnight56 ends up saying something bad to you for leaving said feedback then just ignore it and move on. All of you are making this thread so bad
> 
> From now on just post your feedback then leave it at that, PLEASE D:


you're absolutely right and i had my say in this but his comment annoyed me. you shouldn't try to act all geniune and positive in this thread then blame it on everyone else for his actions.
but i'm done posting on here, i apologise


----------



## XenonKnight56 (Mar 17, 2017)

I don't like how ur changing your posts


----------



## Hellfish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ekcriptia said:


> you're absolutely right and i had my say in this but his comment annoyed me. you shouldn't try to act all geniune and positive in this thread then blame it on everyone else for his actions.
> but i'm done posting on here, i apologise



I understand everyone's replies and it's human and natural to act the way everyone has. I'm just a positive person so I'm trying my best to bounce this thread back into the right direction ^-^


----------



## hamster (Mar 17, 2017)

edit: this isn't worth anything
all i'm going to say is that i never personally attacked you so i don't get where me being a hypocrite comes in.


----------



## XenonKnight56 (Mar 17, 2017)

Can we continue this in private messages
We shouldn't do it on this thread anymore
You're not going to leave me alone, are you? Are you just trying to make everyone hate me?
Why is it that when you say something it's ok but when I repeat it to you it makes me "immature", "a hypocrite", "snarky", "be a bigger person"


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 17, 2017)

XenonKnight56 said:


> Can we continue this in private messages
> We shouldn't do it on this thread anymore
> You're not going to leave me alone, are you? Are you just trying to make everyone hate me?
> Why is it that when you say something it's ok but when I repeat it to you it makes me "immature", "a hypocrite", "snarky", "be a bigger person"



i still like you (/0.0)/


----------

